# Award news



## Wendy (Jul 5, 2008)

Today was a good day for me at the Toronto Judging Centre. My Phrag Nitidissumum got a 90 point FCC and Galeandra leptoceras got an 82 point CCM. 

Phrag Nitidissimum 'Wilhelmina Laarman' FCC/AOS


----------



## Wendy (Jul 5, 2008)

My Galeandra leptoceras was also given an 82 point CCM.

Galeandra leptoceras 'Fergus' CCM/AOS


----------



## John D. (Jul 5, 2008)

congratulations!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 5, 2008)

Way to go! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 5, 2008)

Excellent!!!!!! Congratulation!!!!:clap::clap::clap:


Ramon


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2008)

Man! You keep racking them up. Great going Wendy:clap::clap:

BTW When are you going to post the measurements on your awarded roebellinii?


----------



## John M (Jul 5, 2008)

Spectacular job, Wendy! Congrats!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks all! I was shaking in both hands and knees when it was being pointed. This is a dream come true.

Rick, I posted the measurments for the roebelinii in it's own thread. (sorry for taking so long) Do you want this one too?


----------



## Candace (Jul 5, 2008)

Wowee and congrats! Enjoy your parade in the AOS magazine!!


----------



## paphreek (Jul 5, 2008)

WAY TO GO WENDY! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Heather (Jul 5, 2008)

Jesus, Wendy! Someone knows how to grow around here!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2008)

Congrats. Well done.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 5, 2008)

Congratulations, Wendy!

I love the leptoceros! What culture and mix do you use for the Galeandras?

:clap:


----------



## Wendy (Jul 5, 2008)

I grow all my Galeandra in coconut, perlite and a bit of sphagnum. They grow wet when in active growth...I even stand the pots in saucers of rain water...and they are kept dry when dormant. High light and warm conditions. Grown under lights they don't have a long dormant period. Basically, give them Catasetum culture and they will grow well for you. Oh yes, they like a fair bit of fertilizer when in active growth.

Hope that helps. (and thank you!)


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations to the award collector, great job :clap::clap:. Is it still possible to have a close-up of the Galeandra blooms  ?? Jean


----------



## Jorch (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations Wendy! Well deserved awards!! :clap:


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 6, 2008)

:clap::clap: Brava! :clap::clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations, Wendy..!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 6, 2008)

yippee!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 6, 2008)

Here are the measurements and comments for the Phrag....

Nat spread....horiz 6.5, vert 43.4
Dorsal sepal.. 2.3, 13.5
petal... 1.8, 42.5
lat sepal (syns).. 6.0, 12.0
lip (pouch... 3.0, 6.6

Three outstanding identical flowers and one bud perfectly presented on one 59cm arched inflorescence. Flowers light chartreuse; sepals veined apple green, petals pleasingly twisted, margins and mid vein rose, rapidly becoming solid rose, dark at apex; lip overlaid carmel,striped and tesselated darker carmel; interior spotted red brown, darker at rim;stamiode yellow, wings deep red brown; substance excellent, texture waxy.

I might have a close up of the Galeandra on the hard drive but will try to get a new one for you today. Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 6, 2008)

Here you go....


----------



## slippertalker (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations on your FCC! That is very exciting and rare for most of us.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 6, 2008)

Good job! 

-Ernie


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 6, 2008)

Wendy said:


> Here you go....



Thanks Wendy! really a very, very fine bloom!!! Jean


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jul 6, 2008)

Excellent! Way to go!

Craig


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats, Wendy, on both! Very impressive.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 6, 2008)

:drool::drool: EXCELLENT!!! Congrats!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## vandaalex (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 17, 2008)

Congratulations Wendy!:clap::clap::clap:

Was this your first FCC? And how long have you had your Nitidissimum? I have only seen one clone of Phrag. Nitidissimum; 'Neville', which also got an FCC, Yours looks a little lighter in color.

Good Job!!

Robert


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 17, 2008)

Congratulations Wendy!


----------



## Elena (Jul 17, 2008)

Fantastic news, congratulations! Fabulous plant :drool:


----------



## Wendy (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks! I have had this plant for a few years (three) and yes it is my very first FCC. I have only been growing orchids for 7 years so it was quite a surprise. It still seems unreal.


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 21, 2008)

That is great Wendy,just saw the post now.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 21, 2008)

Fabulous plants! Congratulations!!! :clap:


----------

